

Startup Weekend's first events in India - shanereiser
http://delhi.startupweekend.org/

======
pjain
Startup Weekend Delhi is in full swing. We've got the founders of Naukri.com,
Seedfund and The Morpheus speaking and mentoring the teams as well as other
really awesome people mentoring, speaking and building awesome startups!

